# Libri da portare in vacanza



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Sto per partire, al momento sul comodino ho "zia Mame" e "La donna di scorta", ma non sono convinta.
Tre settimane su un'isola necessitano di adeguato accompagnamento.

Voi, che vi portate?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Non so, ma quei titoli non m'ispirano affatto.


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> quei titoli non m'ispirano affatto.


Ragione in più per spararne altri (no saggi)!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ragione in più per spararne altri (no saggi)!


Personalmente porterei "Io Sono Leggenda" di Richard Matheson.


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Anche classiconi, eh! 
Ho un ricordo fantastico dell'estate di "Delitto e castigo". 
Ma non vorrei finire come l'anno in cui mi portai "Guerra e pace", e quelle 400 pagine di battaglie mi facevano venire l'orticaria.


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Personalmente porterei "Io Sono Leggenda" di Richard Matheson.



sto leggendo recensioni, potrebbe piacermi :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> sto leggendo recensioni, potrebbe piacermi :up:



Mah, chissà.


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, chissà.



Beh, a me piacciono Bradbury, Vonnegut, Adams... Mi risuona affine, o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Beh, a me piacciono Bradbury, Vonnegut, Adams... Mi risuona affine, o no?


Mmm...no. Comunque sicuramente più affine a loro che non a Tolstoj.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Luglio 2013)

Il Passaggio di Justin Cronin

Apocalisse Z di Manel Loureiro

Il Quinto Giorno di Franz Schatzing

The Dome di Stephen King (così quando arriverà la serie anche qui potrai fare la figa)

I Pilastri della Terra di Ken Follett


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *Il Passaggio di Justin Cronin*
> 
> Apocalisse Z di Manel Loureiro
> 
> ...


Carino. E' appena uscito il seguito.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Carino. E' appena uscito il seguito.


Si l'ho preso ma devo ancora iniziarlo .... mai tempo per fare un ca***


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Anche classiconi, eh!
> Ho un ricordo fantastico dell'estate di "Delitto e castigo".
> Ma non vorrei finire come l'anno in cui mi portai "Guerra e pace", e quelle 400 pagine di battaglie mi facevano venire l'orticaria.


Come letture leggere, io amo molto i libri della Fred Vargas con protagonista il commissario Adamsberg.
Una sorta di commissario Montalbano ma francese.
Ha un modo di scrivere e raccontare che mi rilassa molto.
Poi, sempre non troppo impegnativi, alcuni libri di Hornby,  "About a boy" e' uno dei miei preferiti. Ma anche" Alta fedelta'".
Sui classiconi, consiglio "Cime Tempestose", il "Rosso e il Nero", "Jane Eyre" e " Bel Ami".


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Tutti i libri di Terry Pratchett.

Orgoglio e Pregiudizio.

Il Signore degli Anelli (praticissimo da leggere distesi sullo sdraio nella versione unico tomo)


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Tutti i libri di Terry Pratchett*.
> 
> Orgoglio e Pregiudizio.
> 
> Il Signore degli Anelli (praticissimo da leggere distesi sullo sdraio nella versione unico tomo)


Mmm. I primi. Ah, Nessun dove di Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Un altro libro stupendo anche se angosciante e' "The road" di Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tutti i libri di Terry Pratchett.
> 
> Orgoglio e Pregiudizio.
> 
> Il Signore degli Anelli (praticissimo da leggere distesi sullo sdraio nella versione unico tomo)


Orgoglio e Pregiudizio e' bellissimo


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

Pontiggia: Vite di uomini non illustri.


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Come letture leggere, io amo molto i libri della Fred Vargas con protagonista il commissario Adamsberg.
> Una sorta di commissario Montalbano ma francese.
> Ha un modo di scrivere e raccontare che mi rilassa molto.
> Poi, sempre non troppo impegnativi, alcuni libri di Hornby,  "About a boy" e' uno dei miei preferiti. Ma anche" Alta fedelta'".
> Sui classiconi, consiglio "Cime Tempestose", il "Rosso e il Nero", "Jane Eyre" e " Bel Ami".


Abbiamo gli stessi gusti 
Mi manca solo "Bel ami", che a questo punto va letto!





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tutti i libri di Terry Pratchett.
> 
> Orgoglio e Pregiudizio.
> 
> Il Signore degli Anelli (praticissimo da leggere distesi sullo sdraio nella versione unico tomo)


Jane austen adoro.
Tolkien... tutti i miei amici (maschi) lo adorano, giuro che ci ho provato!



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Il Passaggio di Justin Cronin
> 
> Apocalisse Z di Manel Loureiro
> 
> ...


Prendo nota!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. I primi. Ah, Nessun dove di Neil Gaiman.



Invece, negli ultimi mi sono deliziata senza fine.
Tanto da aver imparato ad apprezzare l'inglese proprio grazie ai suoi libri.

I migliori tra gli ultimi (secondo me): Hogsfather, ma anche Thief of Time; going postal and Making money. And I also liked most of the Guard' books. Maybe, Feet of clay and Thud, my favourites.
Maybe, it's hard to say.


----------



## passante (26 Luglio 2013)

io sto leggendo "domani nella battaglia pensa a me" di Xavier marias. lo trovo molto bello, non avevo mai letto nulla di suo e, secondo me, è un grande scrittore.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Ah dimenticavo.
"La solitudine dei numeri primi" di Giordano e " Non ti muovere" della Mazzantini


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Ups.

Come ho mai potuto dimenticarmene?

Dona Flor e i suoi due mariti...

Gabriella garofano e cannella...


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Un altro libro stupendo anche se angosciante e' "The road" di Cormac McCarthy.



Mmmmhhh, McCarthy è abbastanza angosciante sì, mi ricordo certi passi di "cavalli selvaggi"... però mi era piaciuto parecchio.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Pontiggia: Vite di uomini non illustri.


Dimmi un po' Conte?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Invece, negli ultimi mi sono deliziata senza fine.
> Tanto da aver imparato ad apprezzare l'inglese proprio grazie ai suoi libri.
> 
> I migliori tra gli ultimi (secondo me): Hogsfather, ma anche Thief of Time; going postal and Making money. And I also liked most of the Guard' books. Maybe, Feet of clay and Thud, my favourites.
> Maybe, it's hard to say.


Non ho mai letto Pratchett in inglese. O anche altri libri in inglese, per dire. Lo parlo, lo leggo, ma leggere tomi interi mi fa fatica. Comunque se non hai letto Nessun dove di Gaiman DEVI farlo. Capito? DEVI.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Come ho mai potuto dimenticarmene?
> 
> ...


Dona Flor...approvato. Molto bello e ironico


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho mai letto Pratchett in inglese. O anche altri libri in inglese, per dire. Lo parlo, lo leggo, ma leggere tomi interi mi fa fatica. Comunque se non hai letto Nessun dove di Gaiman DEVI farlo. Capito? DEVI.



Ok.

Non è difficile convincermi a leggere libri, devo dire. :smile:

Ah. Però.

E' triste, angosciante, e finisce in modo tragico? Se è così non lo leggo, poi sto male per giorni.


----------



## passante (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Di cosa parla?


 lui va a letto con una donna conosciuta da poco, e lei, marta, gli muore tra le braccia. allora si allontana da casa sua, ma non riesce a stare lontano da quella vita che non conosceva e in cui ora cerca di entrare... pochi avvenimenti e molti pensieri, ricordi, rimandi... mia sorella direbbe che è 'na palla, eh. però a me piace. il titolo è una citazione di shakespeare "Domani nella battaglia pensa a me e cada la tua spada senza filo (...) Domani nella battaglia pensa a me, dispera e muori." 
:smile:


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io sto leggendo "domani nella battaglia pensa a me" di Xavier marias. lo trovo molto bello, non avevo mai letto nulla di suo e, secondo me, è un grande scrittore.





Anais ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo.
> "La solitudine dei numeri primi" di Giordano e " Non ti muovere" della Mazzantini





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups.
> 
> Come ho mai potuto dimenticarmene?
> 
> ...


Quante belle idee 
Dona Flor, ecco cosa dovevo comprare e non trovavo mai in libreria!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Non è difficile convincermi a leggere libri, devo dire. :smile:
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> " Non ti muovere" della Mazzantini


è il libro da cui
è stato tratto il film?


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> lui va a letto con una donna conosciuta da poco, e lei, marta, gli muore tra le braccia. allora si allontana da casa sua, ma non riesce a stare lontano da quella vita che non conosceva e in cui ora cerca di entrare... pochi avvenimenti e molti pensieri, ricordi, rimandi... mia sorella direbbe che è 'na palla, eh. però a me piace. il titolo è una citazione di shakespeare "Domani nella battaglia pensa a me e cada la tua spada senza filo (...) Domani nella battaglia pensa a me, dispera e muori."
> :smile:


Mi ispira...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho mai letto Pratchett in inglese. O anche altri libri in inglese, per dire. Lo parlo, lo leggo, ma leggere tomi interi mi fa fatica. Comunque se non hai letto Nessun dove di Gaiman DEVI farlo. Capito? DEVI.



Peccato, sai?

Io mi sono convinta a prendere un Terry in inglese perchè davvero davvero mi erano piaciuti quelli in italiano.
E ho fatto una fatica boia, in effetti. Il mio inglese era prettamente lavorativo, capivo solo a senso.
Ma mi è piaciuto lo stesso.
L'ho riletto.
E ho preso tutti, tutti gli altri.
E li ho letti e riletti tanto che ora -pronuncia e grammatica a parte  (sempre stata troppo pigra per dedicarmici davvero) i colleghi madrelingua mi fanno complimenti per la mia conoscenza del lessico inglese.

Ma soprattutto, adesso ho uno scaffale pieno di Pratchett che sono una cosa che non mi stanca mai...

Adesso uno dei miei sogni nel cassetto è tradurre io uno di quelli che mi sono piaciuti di più.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> è il libro da cui
> è stato tratto il film?


Si.
Il film e' molto bello. Fedele e curato.
Ma il libro e' ancora meglio


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.



Nessun Dove di gaiman, nessun dove di Gaiman, nessun dove di Gaiman...

Spero di ricordarmelo, ci provo però, giuro!


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si.
> Il film e' molto bello. Fedele e curato.
> Ma il libro e' ancora meglio


non ho letto il libro
ma il film l'ho trovato
di una crudezza 
e di una violenza espressa
in ogni piccolo dettaglio,
veramente sconcertante
(Castellitto bravissimo)


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho letto il libro
> ma il film l'ho trovato
> di una crudezza
> e di una violenza espressa
> ...


Castellitto era perfetto nel ruolo.
Il libro ha delle parti molto crude.
Ma davvero, leggilo se ti va, perche' merita


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Peccato, sai?
> 
> Io mi sono convinta a prendere un Terry in inglese perchè davvero davvero mi erano piaciuti quelli in italiano.
> E ho fatto una fatica boia, in effetti. Il mio inglese era prettamente lavorativo, capivo solo a senso.
> ...


Sì, ma tu sei una secchiona, io no. Io da un libro cerco pura evasione. Cerco un altro mondo, non voglio dover faticare o PENSARE. Penso già troppo di mio, voglio solo evadere.


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Castellitto era perfetto nel ruolo.
> Il libro ha delle parti molto crude.
> Ma davvero, leggilo se ti va, perche' merita


lo leggerò in futuro
in questo momento
una lettura simile per me
sarebbe un calcio nello stomaco


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma tu sei una secchiona, io no. Io da un libro cerco pura evasione. Cerco un altro mondo, non voglio dover faticare o PENSARE. Penso già troppo di mio, voglio solo evadere.



Non fatico per il gusto di faticare.
ho "faticato" perchè mi dava estremamente di più.

Quando leggo Pratchett ora è... è... è infinitamente meglio del l&n


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo leggerò in futuro
> in questo momento
> una lettura simile per me
> sarebbe un calcio nello stomaco


Capisco.
Ed e' proprio vero che si sceglie il tipo di libro a seconda dello stato d'animo.
Io mi sono letta dei tomi assurdi quando stavo bene con me stessa. O comunque libri tosti.
Ora pure io sono in un periodo in cui posso reggere solo cose leggere come Montalbano o, appunto, quelli della Vargas


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sto per partire, al momento sul comodino ho "zia Mame" e "La donna di scorta", ma non sono convinta.
> Tre settimane su un'isola necessitano di adeguato accompagnamento.
> 
> Voi, che vi portate?


LE ORE.
per esempio.


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Ed e' proprio vero che si sceglie il tipo di libro a seconda dello stato d'animo.
> Io mi sono letta dei tomi assurdi quando stavo bene con me stessa. O comunque libri tosti.
> Ora pure io sono in un periodo in cui posso reggere solo cose leggere come Montalbano o, appunto, quelli della Vargas



hai compreso perfettamente
in questo momento leggo 
solo saggi, non comportano
troppe implicazioni emotive
ricordo che all'epoca il film
mi aveva molto impressionata


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai compreso perfettamente
> in questo momento leggo
> solo saggi, non comportano
> troppe implicazioni emotive
> ...


Hai letto le "Memorie di Adriano"?
Io non amo particolarmente i saggi e le biografie ma questa mi era molto piaciuta


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai letto le "Memorie di Adriano"?
> Io non amo particolarmente i saggi e le biografie ma questa mi era molto piaciuta


..e "siddartha" e il "gabbiano Jonatan LivingSton"?
cosi siamo a posto.


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai letto le "Memorie di Adriano"?
> Io non amo particolarmente i saggi e le biografie ma questa mi era molto piaciuta


no, me lo segno


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..e "siddartha" e il "gabbiano Jonatan LivingSton"?
> cosi siamo a posto.


Hai gia' finito di sfogliare le tue riviste porno?


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..e "siddartha" e il "gabbiano Jonatan LivingSton"?
> cosi siamo a posto.


siddartha è stato 
il mio libro preferito
per tutte le scuole superiori


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..e "siddartha" e il "gabbiano Jonatan LivingSton"?
> cosi siamo a posto.


Hai dimenticato "il lupo della steppa"


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai gia' finito di sfogliare le tue riviste porno?


no, sono pronte per le vacanze!!!!
sai in vacanza, non cerco mica di riesumare il libri letti al liceo...
"i dolori del giovine werther" quando lo citate?


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato "il lupo della steppa"


beh... c'era l'indimenticabile " cuore".


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, sono pronte per le vacanze!!!!
> sai in vacanza, non cerco mica di riesumare il libri letti al liceo...
> "i dolori del giovine werther" quando lo citate?


Hai ragione. Che dimenticanza. Provvedo rilanciando con "le affinita' elettive" e pure con "il giovane Holden"


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> beh... c'era l'indimenticabile " cuore".


Miiiiiii. Hai vinto. Questo e' proprio "troppo"


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Che dimenticanza. Provvedo rilanciando con "le affinita' elettive" e pure con "il giovane Holden"


brava!!!!
mettici pure 

"il barone rampante"

"i Malavoglia"

"il deserto dei Tartari"

e  "il Piacere"

ora si che siamo a cavallo!!!!!!


----------



## lorelai (27 Luglio 2013)

Mi pare che nessuno abbia ancora detto "Il piccolo principe" :mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (27 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> brava!!!!
> mettici pure
> 
> "il barone rampante"
> ...


E "Lolita" gia' che ci siamo


----------



## Anais (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Mi pare che nessuno abbia ancora detto "Il piccolo principe" :mrgreen:


Ahahahahah.
Vero!


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E "Lolita" gia' che ci siamo


...torno a sfogliare svogliatamente LE ORE....


----------



## Fantastica (27 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io sto leggendo "domani nella battaglia pensa a me" di Xavier marias. lo trovo molto bello, non avevo mai letto nulla di suo e, secondo me, è un grande scrittore.


Leggi anche "Un cuore così bianco", secondo me anche migliore


----------



## Fantastica (27 Luglio 2013)

Io consiglio David Foster Wallace:
"Una cosa divertente che non farò mai più" e "La scopa del sistema", per cominciare.


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io sto leggendo "domani nella battaglia pensa a me" di Xavier marias. lo trovo molto bello, non avevo mai letto nulla di suo e, secondo me, è un grande scrittore.


Lo sto leggendo anch'io . Concordo sul grande scrittore. Leggi anche ' Gli innamoramenti', bellissimo.


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

Io mi diverto un sacco coi libri di Luca Bianchini. Per me è un po' come Crozza, uno dei pochi che riescono a farmi riflettere e ridere contemporaneamente. L'ultimo libro di Bianchini 'Io che amo solo te' è meritatamente da settimane nei primi posti in classifica. Poi Murakami, tutto .


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

I dolori del vecchio Lothar.

In piena saga tradi...ancora Pontiggia: La grande sera...

Una povera amante non trova più il suo bello e si mette alla ricerca di lui...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sto per partire, al momento sul comodino ho "zia Mame" e "La donna di scorta", ma non sono convinta.
> Tre settimane su un'isola necessitano di adeguato accompagnamento.
> 
> *Voi, che vi portate*?


Scrivo la mia autobiografia 'Eine haarige Geschichte' e ne ho ancora molto. E poi ho da finire anche i racconti in 'Herr Bimmelbommel hat Eile', che però è bi-(forse tri)-lingue e solo una piccolissima fetta in tedesco.

Poiché non ho voglia di popolare le spiagge, vado a piedi al lago qui vicino e fra un tuffo e l'altro completerò questi volumi ormai troppo pieni di me stesso


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Lo sto leggendo anch'io . Concordo sul grande scrittore. Leggi anche ' Gli innamoramenti', bellissimo.


 sei già arrivata alla parte in cui incontra "l'unico"? secondo me è bellissima.


----------



## passante (27 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Leggi anche "Un cuore così bianco", secondo me anche migliore


 ok grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

Anonimo vittoriano La mia vita segreta...

E poi basta pensare a me...e il gioco è fatto no?


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sei già arrivata alla parte in cui incontra "l'unico"? secondo me è bellissima.


L'unico? No non ci sono ancora, sono all'inizio, il funerale...


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2013)

per rimanere in tema con la tua vacanza su un'isola, Elizabeth a Rugen, di Elizabeth von Arnim
una vacanza d'altri tempi, ricca di piccole avventure ed imprevisti, scritto da una donna "antica", ma tutt'ora modernissima

oppure vacanza in crociera, La donna truccata della Sagan, un mix di personaggi godibilissimi (io ci tirerei fuori un bel film!)


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

"Succede continuamente. 
Ogni giorno, in ogni parte del mondo qualche milione di persone dice al milione che ha appena incontrato : " Non so proprio perchè sto raccontando tutte queste cose a te, che ti conosco appena ". 


E invece sa benissimo quello che fa.


Viviamo nell'attesa permanente di un estraneo a cui consegnarci mani e piedi. 


A cui saremmo capaci di sacrificare gli affetti più cari, se necessario. 
Anche quando siamo in malafede. 
Anche se sappiamo benissimo che al momento opportuno ci tireremo indietro attaccandoci alla più ignobile delle scuse. 


Conta, però, il momento in cui siamo disposti a tutto. 


E tutto significa papale papale, tutto".

Diego De Silva, La donna di scorta

Finito adesso (così non me lo porto).

Non l'ho amato, ma forse un romanzo che parla di un traditore un po' coglione non era adatto a me, in questo momento.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Il Passaggio di Justin Cronin
> 
> Apocalisse Z di Manel Loureiro
> 
> ...


bellissimo!


----------



## masseur (29 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sto per partire, al momento sul comodino ho "zia Mame" e "La donna di scorta", ma non sono convinta.
> Tre settimane su un'isola necessitano di adeguato accompagnamento.
> 
> Voi, che vi portate?


Di "zia mame" preferisco il film (visto almeno una decine di volte), anche se il libro non mi dispiace, ma ti sconsiglio il seguito "intorno al mondo con zia mame", deludente. "La donna di scorta" non l'ho mai letto. Io quest'anno mi porto "Histoire d'O" consigliatomi da una mia amica.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Di "zia mame" preferisco il film (visto almeno una decine di volte), anche se il libro non mi dispiace, ma ti sconsiglio il seguito "intorno al mondo con zia mame", deludente. "La donna di scorta" non l'ho mai letto. Io quest'anno mi porto "Histoire d'O" consigliatomi da una mia amica.



cos'è una cosa tipo "50 sfumature di grigio"?


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bellissimo!




"Apocalisse Z" però non si riesce a fartelo leggere


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> "Apocalisse Z" però non si riesce a fartelo leggere


no...non ce la posso fare!
quello mi mette paura.... :bleble:


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no...non ce la posso fare!
> quello mi mette paura.... :bleble:


Ma no ... pensa lo sto rileggendo proprio in 'sti giorni.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma no ... pensa lo sto rileggendo proprio in 'sti giorni.


ci sono gli zombie... io non lo leggo...meglio le balene assassine


----------



## masseur (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cos'è una cosa tipo "50 sfumature di grigio"?


Chi me l'ha consigliato mi ha detto che non c'è paragone. Histoire d'o è di un livello superiore. "le sfumature" sono per i (le) neofiti della trasgressione.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Chi me l'ha consigliato mi ha detto che non c'è paragone. Histoire d'o è di un livello superiore. "le sfumature" sono per i (le) neofiti della trasgressione.


mmmhhhh...vabbè allora dopo averlo letto mi dici cosa ne pensi...
io intanto sto per iniziare  "Segreto Incoffesabile"


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Luglio 2013)

Tutte 'ste letture soft-porno 


Le librerie sono inondate di 'sta roba ...

Un pò come cuochi & cucina, te li trovi dappertutto ...


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tutte 'ste letture soft-porno
> 
> 
> Le librerie sono inondate di 'sta roba ...
> ...


tu a parte "diario di una ninfomane" (che tra l'altro mi è anche piaciuto) non mi hai consigliato altro....

e poi per la cronaca a me piacciono i libri pieni di cadaveri (non di zombie però)


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu a parte "diario di una ninfomane" (che tra l'altro mi è anche piaciuto) non mi hai consigliato altro....
> 
> e poi per la cronaca a me piacciono i libri pieni di cadaveri (non di zombie però)


Io purtroppo non riesco più a leggere ... faccio molta fatica a iniziare un nuovo libro.

Ne ho una marea iniziati ma che son lì a prendere polvere


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io purtroppo non riesco più a leggere ... faccio molta fatica a iniziare un nuovo libro.
> 
> *Ne ho una marea iniziati ma che son lì a prendere polvere *



non è cosa buona :blank:


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è cosa buona :blank:


No infatti.


Non riesco più a fare nulla che impegni mentalmente.
Penso che sia una questione di stress ...

Boh


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No infatti.
> 
> 
> Non riesco più a fare nulla che impegni mentalmente.
> ...


hai mandato in pensione il cervello?


----------



## masseur (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tutte 'ste letture soft-porno
> 
> 
> Le librerie sono inondate di 'sta roba ...
> ...


Diciamo che histoire d'o se paragonato ai libri di cucina, a quanto mi è stato detto, potrebbe essere paragonato ad un saggio scritto da Gualtiero Marchesi.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Diciamo che histoire d'o se paragonato ai libri di cucina, a quanto mi è stato detto, potrebbe essere paragonato ad un saggio scritto da Gualtiero Marchesi.


si, ma su ibs non lo trovo... uff... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## masseur (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhhh...vabbè allora dopo averlo letto mi dici cosa ne pensi...
> io intanto sto per iniziare  "Segreto Incoffesabile"


Certamente. vi farò una recensione dettagliata, senza _spoilerare_ troppo... anche se immagino che molti utenti, più che essere interessati alla trama in sé, sarebbero più propensi a sapere qualcosa in merito alle piccanti descrizioni di certe situazioni.  

Anche tu però facci sapere del "Segreto incoffessabile".


----------



## masseur (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma su ibs non lo trovo... uff... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Ce l'ho anche in versione ebook. se vuoi te lo spedisco.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Ce l'ho anche in versione ebook. se vuoi te lo spedisco.


che uomo!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Certamente. vi farò una recensione dettagliata, senza _spoilerare_ troppo... anche se immagino che molti utenti, più che essere interessati alla trama in sé, sarebbero più propensi a sapere qualcosa in merito alle piccanti descrizioni di certe situazioni.
> 
> Anche tu però facci sapere del "*Segreto incoffessabile*".


:yes:


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Diciamo che histoire d'o se paragonato ai libri di cucina, a quanto mi è stato detto, potrebbe essere paragonato ad un saggio scritto da Gualtiero Marchesi.


No piano non mi permetterei mai di paragonare "Histoire d'O" con le "50 sfumature di..."

Credo siano proprio due mondi a parte :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

Histoire d'O lo lessi tipo a quindici anni e da allora è tipo l'unico.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Histoire d'O lo lessi tipo a quindici anni e da allora è tipo l'unico.


vabbè, ma tipo ci dici se ne vale la pena?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè, ma tipo ci dici se ne vale la pena?


Mah, no. Io non lo porterei. Poi dipende cosa uno cerca da un libro al mare.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, no. Io non lo porterei. Poi dipende cosa uno cerca da un libro al mare.


io al mare dormo :blank:


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai mandato in pensione il cervello?


Probabile, anche più probabile che sia andato definitivamente in cu**!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2013)

io ti consiglio 54 dei Wu Ming, trovo molto affascinante la scrittura corale, inoltre è un libro dove ironia e immaginazione si mescolano ad avventura sulla base di una bella trama.


----------



## masseur (29 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No piano non mi permetterei mai di paragonare "Histoire d'O" con le "50 sfumature di..."
> 
> Credo siano proprio due mondi a parte :singleeye:


È quello che volevo dire: Imparagonabili.


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> È quello che volevo dire: Imparagonabili.



Io 50 sfumature l'ho letto :ar:


----------



## masseur (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io 50 sfumature l'ho letto :ar:


Io ho cominciato H d'O... Due cose diverse


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Io ho cominciato H d'O... Due cose diverse



io devo portare fuori yuma... altro che....
adesso stavo dando l'acqua alle piante (a tutte la stessa quantità ovviamente!)
ora ti whatsappo la foto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu a parte "diario di una ninfomane" (che tra l'altro mi è anche piaciuto) non mi hai consigliato altro....
> 
> e poi per la cronaca a me piacciono i libri pieni di cadaveri (non di zombie però)


allora leggiti "miserere" ....di Grangé ( quello de " i fiumi di porpora" per intenderci) un pò di cadaveri e buona trama ...assolutamente un libro di evasione pura  ...un thriller con sfumature storiche ben documentate  (dittatura cilena ) e mistiche ( fanatismo pseudo religioso) in pò rocambolesco nel finale ma leggibilissimo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: le descrizioni dei cadaveri un pò cruente ma ci sta ...se no che thriller sarebbe :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

*R: Libri da portare in vacanza*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> allora leggiti "miserere" ....di Grangé ( quello de " i fiumi di porpora" per intenderci) un pò di cadaveri e buona trama ...assolutamente un libro di evasione pura  ...un thriller con sfumature storiche ben documentate  (dittatura cilena ) e mistiche ( fanatismo pseudo religioso) in pò rocambolesco nel finale ma leggibilissimo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: le descrizioni dei cadaveri un pò cruente ma ci sta ...se no che thriller sarebbe :mrgreen:



Grazie. ..me lo segno


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io consiglio David Foster Wallace:
> "Una cosa divertente che non farò mai più" e "La scopa del sistema", per cominciare.


Il primo mi è piaciuto moltissimo. Penso di leggere la sua recente raccolta di racconti sul tennis, allegoria delle sfide esistenziali.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ti consiglio 54 dei Wu Ming, trovo molto affascinante la scrittura corale, inoltre è un libro dove ironia e immaginazione si mescolano ad avventura sulla base di una bella trama.


Buona idea grz


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io purtroppo non riesco più a leggere ... faccio molta fatica a iniziare un nuovo libro.
> 
> Ne ho una marea iniziati ma che son lì a prendere polvere


Ti capisco. Idem con i non terminati. Tragico, detesto lasciare le cose a metà


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> "Apocalisse Z" però non si riesce a fartelo leggere


Horror? Merita?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il primo mi è piaciuto moltissimo. Penso di leggere la sua recente *raccolta di racconti sul tennis*, allegoria delle sfide esistenziali.


Letto! Sono réportage più che racconti. "Il tennis come esperienza religiosa", un inno a Federer!


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Io ho cominciato H d'O... Due cose diverse



io ieri sera ho finito di leggere un thriller e ho iniziato "segreto incoffessabile".... e già non mi piace... vedremo


----------



## masseur (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io ieri sera ho finito di leggere un thriller e ho iniziato "segreto incoffessabile".... e già non mi piace... vedremo


Per dire che un libro non ti piace devi superare almeno il primo 10%... 

Un libro che stavo per mollare è stato "i pilastri della terra" di ken follet. superate però le prime 100 pagine non sono riuscito più interrompere la lettura se non a causa delle palpebre calanti.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Per dire che un libro non ti piace devi superare almeno il primo 10%...
> 
> Un libro che stavo per mollare è stato "i pilastri della terra" di ken follet. superate però le prime 100 pagine non sono riuscito più interrompere la lettura se non a causa delle palpebre calanti.



i pilastri della terra fa veramente cagare... follet è uno degli scrittori (insieme a King) che non riesco a leggere


----------



## masseur (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> i pilastri della terra fa veramente cagare... follet è uno degli scrittori (insieme a King) che non riesco a leggere


degustibus... 

...oppure ti sei fermata prima delle 100 pagine


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buona idea grz


bello molto anche Q di Luther Blisset(sono sempre i wu ming)
54 è scaricabile dal loro sito, che tra l'altro è molto interessante, secondo me.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> degustibus...
> 
> ...oppure ti sei fermata prima delle 100 pagine




no l'ho letto... ma non mi piace proprio il suo stile (ecco...una cosa che non abbiamo in comune)
difficilmente lascio i libri a metà: l'unico che non sono proprio riuscita a leggere è stato "L.A. Confidential" di J. Ellroy


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no l'ho letto... ma non mi piace proprio il suo stile (ecco...una cosa che non abbiamo in comune)
> difficilmente lascio i libri a metà: l'unico che non sono proprio riuscita a leggere è stato *"L.A. Confidential" di J. Ellroy*


Bisogna essere un pò nevrotici, paranoici & perversi per apprezzare il vecchio Ellroy: io AMO il vecchio Ellroy. 
La quadrilogia di Los Angeles (di cui fa parte LA Confidential, ma poiché è una sorta di saga potresti cominciare dal mitico Dalia Nera e tutto ti sarebbe più chiaro dopo ....) e la Trilogia di Loyd il pazzo (detective della omicidi di LA) è da incorniciare, per me :smile:


----------



## masseur (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no l'ho letto... ma non mi piace proprio il suo stile (ecco...una cosa che non abbiamo in comune)
> difficilmente lascio i libri a metà: l'unico che non sono proprio riuscita a leggere è stato "L.A. Confidential" di J. Ellroy


Di Follet ho letto solo i "pilastri della terra", proprio perché mi piace leggere di vicende vissute in ambientazioni storiche più o meno lontane dalla nostra.

follet forse si perde un po' nelle descrizioni e può risultare un po' troppo prolisso, soprattutto a chi magari certi discorsi (come quello sulla costruzione minuziosa delle cattedrali gotiche) può non interessare più di tanto... ma riesce a mio avviso a descrivere anche bene i personaggi...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

masseur ha detto:


> Di Follet ho letto solo i "pilastri della terra", proprio perché mi piace leggere di vicende vissute in ambientazioni storiche più o meno lontane dalla nostra.
> 
> follet forse si perde un po' nelle descrizioni e può risultare un po' troppo prolisso, soprattutto a chi magari certi discorsi (come quello sulla costruzione minuziosa delle cattedrali gotiche) può non interessare più di tanto... ma riesce a mio avviso a descrivere anche bene i personaggi...




io ho letto anche "il codice rebecca"...una mattonata...


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Letto! Sono réportage più che racconti. "Il tennis come esperienza religiosa", un inno a Federer!


Grazie della diritta. Ho uno zio paterno fan sfegatato di Federer al quale ne farò dono, senz'altro. :up:
A proposito di tennis: ho letto un'ottima recensione di un libro che è la cronaca romanzata di una sfida a wimbledon tra il grande tennista afroamericano Arthur Ashe e un tennista bianco. Ne sai nulla? Ho letto recensioni molto buone.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Luglio 2013)

In ordine crescente di gradazione politically correct i libri di Bruno Vespa,del fu Giulio Andreotti,di Travaglio e di Alice Oxman.
Cioe' quelli che non prenderei mai.
Buona lettura!!


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bisogna essere un pò nevrotici, paranoici & perversi per apprezzare il vecchio Ellroy: io AMO il vecchio Ellroy.
> La quadrilogia di Los Angeles (di cui fa parte LA Confidential, ma poiché è una sorta di saga potresti cominciare dal mitico Dalia Nera e tutto ti sarebbe più chiaro dopo ....) e la Trilogia di Loyd il pazzo (detective della omicidi di LA) è da incorniciare, per me :smile:



avevo pensato di leggere Dalia Nera (tra l'altro ho visto anche il Film) però rischio che faccia la fine di L.A. Confidential...


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> avevo pensato di leggere Dalia Nera (tra l'altro ho visto anche il Film) però rischio che faccia la fine di L.A. Confidential...


Simò, la lettura per me è come l'attrazione fisica: una o uno o ti piacciono o no. Se dopo che sei uscito con una persona (e se dopo che hai letto le prime cento pagine) non ti piglia, non ti piglia. 
Passa avanti, prova magari Michael Connely e Elmore Leonard  Fammi sapere:up:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Simò, la lettura per me è come l'attrazione fisica: una o uno o ti piacciono o no. Se dopo che sei uscito con una persona (e se dopo che hai letto le prime cento pagine) non ti piglia, non ti piglia.
> Passa avanti, prova magari Michael Connely e Elmore Leonard  Fammi sapere:up:


io Michael Connely lo AMO! li ho letti tutti! ho finito ieri sera di leggere La lista  
un'altra che mi piace un sacco è  Gerritsen Tess...anche i suoi li ho letti tutti; ora è uscito da poco l'ultimo romanzo ...appena vado in ferie lo compro. 

Di E. Leonard...non ho letto nulla! proverò e ti farò sapere


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io Michael Connely lo AMO! li ho letti tutti! ho finito ieri sera di leggere La lista
> un'altra che mi piace un sacco è  Gerritsen Tess...anche i suoi li ho letti tutti; ora è uscito da poco l'ultimo romanzo ...appena vado in ferie lo compro.
> 
> Di E. Leonard...non ho letto nulla! proverò e ti farò sapere


Questo è molto divertente, potresti iniziare da qui  E poi tu sei una dura, potresti starci nel libro :mrgreen:

http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/elmore-leonard/quando-le-donne-aprono-le-danze/978880616966


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questo è molto divertente, potresti iniziare da qui  E poi tu sei una dura, potresti starci nel libro :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/elmore-leonard/quando-le-donne-aprono-le-danze/978880616966


:mrgreen:segnato!  grazie


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Idem con i non terminati. Tragico, detesto lasciare le cose a metà





Hellseven ha detto:


> Horror? Merita?


Si horror / survival, io l'ho divorato in una decina d'ore!
E' bellissimo, è impostato come un diario, davvero bello.

Niente di innovativo, per carità (alla fine gli zombi sempre zombi restano )
Però una bella storia raccontata altrettanto bene!



Io non riesco più ad avere la predisposizione mentale per leggere ... magari inizio ma dopo una decina di pagine non mi ricordo manco più cos'è successo ... non ci sono con la testa insomma.
Non perchè il libro non mi piaccia (ho letto Limit sempre di Schatzing, 1400 pg dove per un buon 2/3 non succede un ca***),
proprio non riesco a fermare il cervello per recepire la lettura.


----------



## Calipso (30 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Orgoglio e Pregiudizio e' bellissimo


quoto!


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sto per partire, al momento sul comodino ho "zia Mame" e "La donna di scorta", ma non sono convinta.
> Tre settimane su un'isola necessitano di adeguato accompagnamento.
> 
> Voi, che vi portate?


non vado in vacanza,ma nel caso mi porterei dietro qualcosa di non eccessivamente pensoso.

se sono in ferie è perchè ho bisogno di riposo,soprattutto mentale


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> i pilastri della terra fa veramente cagare... follet è uno degli scrittori (insieme a King) che non riesco a leggere


Follet nemmeno io che pippa :mrgreen: king secondo quale libro


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Follet nemmeno io che pippa :mrgreen: king secondo quale libro



:strizza:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :strizza:


Tipo Shining


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo Shining


King:
Stand by me (Racconto di un'estate): no horror, narrativa, molto bello imho, veramente.
A volte ritornano (racconti): da non leggere assoutamente da soli in casa la sera ....
L'uomo in fuga e (mi pare si intitoli) la Grande Corsa scritti con lo pseudonimo di Richard Bachman


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo Shining


il miglio verde:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il miglio verde:smile:


Vedi come è soggettiva la letteratura? Il Miglio verde, una noia mortale, anche il film. Ma tu lo trovi bello, ed è normale che sia così.
ps Sto digitando sul suolo capitolino in attesa del treno e mi pare che è qui è terra tua ...


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

*R: Libri da portare in vacanza*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Vedi come è soggettiva la letteratura? Il Miglio verde, una noia mortale, anche il film. Ma tu lo trovi bello, ed è normale che sia così.
> ps Sto digitando sul suolo capitolino in attesa del treno e mi pare che è qui è terra tua ...


Ma si...la lettura è sempre molto soggettiva: )

Ad esempio io ho trovato pesantissimo misery non deve morire. ..


Ps.si è terra mia ....la prox volta dillo prima che se ti va ci prendiamo un caffè


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma si...la lettura è sempre molto soggettiva: )
> 
> Ad esempio io ho trovato pesantissimo *misery non deve morire.* ..
> 
> ...


Visto solo il film: bello. La scena dei piedi, terribile. Mi hanno detto che nel libro glieli sega (invece nel film glieli spacca "soltanto")


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

*R: Libri da portare in vacanza*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Visto solo il film: bello. La scena dei piedi, terribile. Mi hanno detto che nel libro glieli sega (invece nel film glieli spacca "soltanto")


Tremendo pure il film...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il miglio verde:smile:


bello il miglio verde ...davvero tanto :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> King:
> Stand by me (Racconto di un'estate): no horror, narrativa, molto bello imho, veramente.
> A volte ritornano (racconti): da non leggere assoutamente da soli in casa la sera ....
> L'uomo in fuga e (mi pare si intitoli) la Grande Corsa scritti con lo pseudonimo di Richard Bachman


a volte ritornano mai letto .... quindi me lo consigli o no?... preciso che per puro svago thriller o horror con trame credibili mi piacciono :smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a volte ritornano mai letto .... quindi me lo consigli o no?... preciso che per puro svago thriller o horror con trame credibili mi piacciono :smile::smile::smile::smile:


No allora le trame dei racconti sono veramente incredibili


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No allora le trame dei racconti sono veramente incredibili


Come no? Mi aspettavo un si :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come no? Mi aspettavo un si :smile:


Ma se non ti piacciono le storie inverosimili .....


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bello molto anche Q di Luther Blisset(sono sempre i wu ming)
> 54 è scaricabile dal loro sito, che tra l'altro è molto interessante, secondo me.


Q mi è piaciuto moltissimo, 54 l'ho mollato. Il sito è tra i miei prediletti :up:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A proposito di tennis: ho letto un'ottima recensione di un libro che è la cronaca romanzata di una sfida a wimbledon tra il grande tennista afroamericano Arthur Ashe e un tennista bianco. Ne sai nulla? Ho letto recensioni molto buone.


Non ne so nulla, spiace.:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> King:
> Stand by me (Racconto di un'estate): no horror, narrativa, molto bello imho, veramente.
> A volte ritornano (racconti): da non leggere assoutamente da soli in casa la sera ....
> L'uomo in fuga e (mi pare si intitoli) la *Grande Corsa* scritti con lo pseudonimo di Richard Bachman


La Lunga Marcia. Comunque su A volte Ritornano magari esageri un filino.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a volte ritornano mai letto .... quindi me lo consigli o no?... preciso che per puro svago thriller o *horror con trame credibili* mi piacciono :smile::smile::smile::smile:


Allora taglia pure via tutto l'horror sovrannaturale. Di King ci rimane poco. Oddio, qualcosa.


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora taglia pure via tutto l'horror sovrannaturale. Di King ci rimane poco. Oddio, qualcosa.


Per esempio "Misery non deve morire",  "il gioco di Gerald" e "l'allievo"


----------



## Anais (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Visto solo il film: bello. La scena dei piedi, terribile. Mi hanno detto che nel libro glieli sega (invece nel film glieli spacca "soltanto")


Solo un piede gli taglia...e un dito della mano se ricordo bene... brrrrrr


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Q mi è piaciuto moltissimo, 54 l'ho mollato. Il sito è tra i miei prediletti :up:


Invece a me è piaciuto più 54 anche perchè mi ci sentivo 'a casa'.
Comunque è terribile quanto sia stata poco valorizzata la novità artistica apportata dai WuMing, senza neppure entrare nel merito delle singole opere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Per esempio "Misery non deve morire", "il gioco di Gerald" e "l'allievo"


anche Dolores Claiborne, che secondo me è una delle sue opere migliori.


----------



## Anais (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche Dolores Claiborne, che secondo me è una delle sue opere migliori.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Per esempio "Misery non deve morire", "il gioco di Gerald" e "l'allievo"


Il Gioco di Gerald non si può leggere. Comunque L'Uomo In Fuga non si batte, a seguire Uscita Per L'Inferno. Parlo di quei libri dove il sovrannaturale/fantastico non è presente. Poi tutta una serie di racconti di cui non ricordo i titoli, tra cui uno fighissimo che s'intitola La Caillac di Nolan, se non sbaglio. O qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Anais (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Gioco di Gerald non si può leggere. Comunque L'Uomo In Fuga non si batte, a seguire Uscita Per L'Inferno. Parlo di quei libri dove il sovrannaturale/fantastico non è presente. Poi tutta una serie di racconti di cui non ricordo i titoli, tra cui uno fighissimo che s'intitola La Caillac di Nolan, se non sbaglio. O qualcosa di simile.


Concordo sul Gioco di Gerald. Una tavanata pazzesca, ho fatto fatica a finirlo.
Però di soprannaturale non c'era nulla alla fine(forse...).
L'uomo in fuga e Uscita per l'inferno non li ho letti, ma King mi piace abbastanza per cui mi fido e li segno.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2013)

"Soffocare" di Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Lo sto leggendo anch'io . Concordo sul grande scrittore. Leggi anche ' Gli innamoramenti', bellissimo.


l'hai finito? ti  piaciuto? :smile:


Fantastica ha detto:


> Leggi anche "Un cuore così bianco", secondo me anche migliore


 ora ho ripreso "la ricerca del tempo perduto" sono all'inizio dei guermantes... per 6/7 mesi penso di essere a posto


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ora ho ripreso "la ricerca del tempo perduto" sono all'inizio dei guermantes... per 6/7 mesi penso di essere a posto


Una delle ESPERIENZE più belle della mia vita la lettura della cosiddetta _Recherche _:inlove:


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una delle ESPERIENZE più belle della mia vita la lettura della cosiddetta _Recherche _:inlove:


 è straordinaria. soprattutto trovo straordinarie le caratterizzazioni dei personaggi, che rimangono tutti indimenticabili, anche quelli appena tratteggiati... trovo che abbia una incredibile finezza psicologica, e un grande senso dell'ironia. ma ti confesso che alla descrizione dei fiori di biancospino o, peggio, della mobilia della camera di balbec avrei voluto avere sottomano il piccolo marcel per prenderlo a badilate :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> è straordinaria. soprattutto trovo straordinarie le caratterizzazioni dei personaggi, che rimangono tutti indimenticabili, anche quelli appena tratteggiati... trovo che abbia una incredibile finezza psicologica, e un grande senso dell'ironia. ma ti confesso che alla descrizione dei fiori di biancospino o, peggio, della mobilia della camera di balbec avrei voluto avere sottomano il piccolo marcel per prenderlo a badilate :mrgreen:



Nuuuuu, ti prego... meraviglioso perdersi in quell'incanto di descrizioni... sai che io ho dedicato un'intera estate solo a quello.. una delle estati più belle della mia vita (che ne ha viste di belle belle). Ho interrotto ogni attività, privilegio da studentessa universitaria viziatella


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> l'hai finito? ti  piaciuto? :smile:
> ora ho ripreso "la ricerca del tempo perduto" sono all'inizio dei guermantes... per 6/7 mesi penso di essere a posto


Ciao, sì l'ho finito in vacanza. Mi è piaciuto molto . Ora ho preso "Un cuore così bianco", non ancora iniziato però.


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nuuuuu, ti prego... meraviglioso perdersi in quell'incanto di descrizioni... sai che io ho dedicato un'intera estate solo a quello.. una delle estati più belle della mia vita (che ne ha viste di belle belle). Ho interrotto ogni attività, privilegio da studentessa universitaria viziatella


 e le vetrate di combray? e i campanili di martinville? lo avrei picchiato   ma vedi, in realtà sono indimenticabili, è uno scrittore perfetto anche quando il soggetto mi è noioso


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao, sì l'ho finito in vacanza. Mi è piaciuto molto . Ora ho preso "Un cuore così bianco", non ancora iniziato però.


penso che più avanti passerò anche io agli altri libri suoi...


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e le vetrate di combray? e i campanili di martinville? lo avrei picchiato   ma vedi, in realtà sono indimenticabili, è uno scrittore perfetto anche quando il soggetto mi è noioso


e poi era del Cancro


----------

